# Rail and Stiles/Plywood



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm confused about the terminology of what type rail and stiles bits I need.The plywood that Lowes and home depot have,which they call 1/4" is .200"or there abouts.The rail and stile bits I have will cut the relief groove to about .180.The rail and stile bits that I need are called??I'm just moving on in my education of woodworking so cabinet doors is new to me.I've been making and selling things on ebay.I'd appreciate any advice.Itchy


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Style and rail bits are ment to mill sizable lumber...not plywood. The best bits come in a matched set...one for the rail and one for the style. I guess I`m not sure about the question. Rick


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

most router bit manufacturer's are now producing stile and rail sets that are "adjustable" for the groove, to accept the undersized (metric) plywoods of today. shims are placed between two smaller overlapped cutters to alter groove width on the stick bit. then shims are adjusted on the cope bit to mate up. actually, some manufacturers offer a "kit" to install on your existing set to offer this adjustability. do a search.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are making styles and rails using slotting cutters for T&G type tyle/rail components you can adjust your cope and stick configurations to match the panel thickness other wise a "cabinet set" style/rail set, the slots are matched and not adjustable normally (unless you stack slotters and profiles on a spindle which isn't common for typical applications and take much more set up)

For a typical style/rail bit set you will need to buy plywood that suits the purpose for the panels which is 1/4 inch plywood, not 3/16 or 5/32 which the big box stores commonly call 1/4" because they are ignorant with ignorant customers....or one may choose to rabbit the edges of thicker panel material to fit the slot. It's only wood.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry I guess my description of my problem is messed up.I dont intend to use router bits on the plywood.I guess it would be better to buy the plywood for the cabinet doors at a hardwood outlet that only sells the hardwoods and plywoods than at a box store.I just want to match up the thickness of the plywood that will match up with relief groove cut by the router bits.The router bit that I have come from woodcraft and cut a .180" groove for the plywood to rest in.Is it intended to be used with 1/8" plywood.Is my thinking about this messed up LOL,Itchy


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

.18 is a little under 3/16 or 4.5 mm kinda thin for door panels imho


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Mics,I dont think I like the idea of that thin of panel either.I'll skip the big box stores and buy my wood from a place up the road.Much better at 1/4".Itchy


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

Why don't you just rabbet the 1/4" plywood to fit the groove? It would be easier than buying new wood, no?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.I guess I'll just rabbit the edge of the plywood to fit in the 5.2mm slot.I did some research on the internet for the price of rail and stile sets set up for the 5.2 mm plywood and the run a little over $100.For the amount of use I'll be using the set my brother lent me.Itchy


----------

